# Disc Brake Maintenance



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Lately I have been doing a LOT of brake jobs at a friend's shop. It has given me cause to think about doing a thread on how to do PM on your disc brakes. I know the cause of the problems and I know how to keep them working. My plan is on Monday to pull the rear brakes on my Silverado and photograph the offending areas. My brakes have been on for about 2 years now in New York weather and salty road conditions so they should be starting to develop rust on the caliper bracket.
The defining moment in this decision was doing a 4 wheel brake job yesterday on an 04 DMax 2500 with 67000 miles that pulls a small 5er! If I do the thread I'll include pics of those rear rotors.
My question is, is there any interest in my doing this thread? My thoughts are that,1 it will increase safety among our members,2 it could save our members BIG money, and 3 help prolong the life of your brakes. Anyone priced a 4 wheel brake job on a Dmax lately?
Bob
BTW, this also applies to front discs on cars and trucks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Always interested to learn something new!!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good topic to me. I would certainly be interested it reading it. Thanks

Brad


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

This sounds great, and I am definitely interested. Thanks for offering to head this up, and I look forward to seeing the pictures and gaining some new knowledge.

Cheers.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I was surprised how mine where when I changed the rotors & pads this past winter. You might want to consider doing a spot on trailer/camper brakes, they tend to get neglected more than the tow vehicle brakes. I was surprised when I had 3 out of 4 brake magnets go bad the last year on my 2006 29FBHS.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Heck yea dude, post it up! A person needs a truck to haul the trailer.. So our trucks are just as important as our trailer is.. Takes the two to make it a trip!

Carey


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Rubrhammer

Sounds good here as well.

Maybe Doug could start in the Forums a spot for "Trailer Maintenance" and/or "Vehicle Maintenance"

_Brian_


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Count me in! I'm a grease monkey and _TRY_ to do all of my own maintenance. I'd love reading your post.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Piecemakers said:


> Maybe Doug could start in the Forums a spot for "Trailer Maintenance" and/or "Vehicle Maintenance"


I agree. Although there is already an "Outback Maintenance" forum, maybe it could be changed to "Maintenance" with subcategory's for "Trailer Maintenance" and "Vehicle Maintenance"?

I would like to see the mysterious drum brakes explored. I have changed the pads on disc brakes before, but I have never attempted drum brakes.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't know about the Duramax, but the quote today on my 03 Volvo was $220 for all four wheels, including turning the rotors.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

shake1969 said:


> Don't know about the Duramax, but the quote today on my 03 Volvo was $220 for all four wheels, including turning the rotors.


I hear with some of these trucks you need to add a Zero to that number.....


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I knew i should have taken pictures when changing out the ball joints and rod ends/drag link. James


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

The more I read this forum, the more I like it. Always someone ready to help or teach something new to the group. Keep it on!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Don't know about the Duramax, but the quote today on my 03 Volvo was $220 for all four wheels, including turning the rotors.


I hear with some of these trucks you need to add a Zero to that number.....








[/quote]

UH OH!!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$





































Brad


----------

